# How old is this buck



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Dont really know how to age a buck. but i am curious how old do you think he is?


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm saying 4 years old.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm no expert though


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm no expert by any means but if I were to guess I'd say 4 1/2 judging by face and belly, but may only be 3 and 1/2? Either way a shooter in my book.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If he is from farm country. 3 year old ..southern ohio.4 to 5. If I could see his teeth........


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

southern ohio. jackson county.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Immediately I thought 3½......could go 4½ but I really think 3½.


----------



## perchgoddess (Nov 11, 2010)

old enough to put on the grill ! lol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

4 1/2. Large front shoulder, slightly swayed back, some sag in his belly, short legs, neck goes straight into chest, stubby face.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

He looked younger at first but has a lot of stickers around the base and what super canoe said. Not massive but I'm pushing for the older.


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the input all. I was thinking 4.


----------



## dingleberry (Mar 24, 2008)

How many inches would he go?


----------



## nam1975 (Oct 27, 2014)

125-128 or so


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

130. Jackson. Definitely 4 .5 years old


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

My guess would be 4-41/2 as well


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my guess would be a 3 1/2 yr old as his snout is still kinda small and his rack doesn't have the mass of a true 4 1/2 yr old. but would still be a great shooter. i'd be more than happy with that deer.
sherman


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Rack characteristics are not a reliable indication of age.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a three and a half that I have watched from the time he had buttons. The deer in your pictures is built and has antler's that could pass as a twin.
Only way to get a better age estimate would be to check the teeth.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

From what I watch in south east Hocking County I would say 3.5 yr old.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

3 1/2


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

I believe it is a really good 3 1/2 yr old could be a 4yr old . But his build is really good and athletic. He is a basic 8point .I score deer but without my hands on him
I'm guessing 125-130 inch range .1 more year and 2 more tines he could blow up to a real giant.
That is a good deer and is a trophy most anywhere.Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No,he couldn't be a "4 yr old" unless he was BORN during the rut.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No,he couldn't be a "4 yr old" unless he was BORN during the rut.


Lol 4 1/2


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No,he couldn't be a "4 yr old" unless he was BORN during the rut.


Neat point, Cajun! Lots of folks don't appreciate the distinction.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

The only sure way to tell is his teeth


----------

